# Close up pics of the new KING R3



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...46&prev=/images?q=de+rosa+king+rs&gbv=2&hl=en


Then page down to back - this will then take you to each individual bike


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

Isn't this beautiful?










BTW I WANT TITANIO XS BACK :idea:


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

smokva said:


> Isn't this beautiful?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Incredibly BEAUTIFUL! My favorite color scheme ever! Is it yours?


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

No, unfortunately it is not mine, but I'm thinking to order one this year 
But these two are mine


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

If I'm not mistaken and using all my memory cells, are these pics on the De Rosa book of hearts ?


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

nicensleazy said:


> If I'm not mistaken and using all my memory cells, are these pics on the De Rosa book of hearts ?


First one on La Bonette is :thumbsup:
I think there is also the Mortirolo one


----------

